
Steer clear of sex toy cameras – no one wants that hacked - morehuman
https://www.thememo.com/2017/04/05/sex-toy-cameras-sex-toy-hackers-revenge-porn-security-siime-eye-vibrator/
======
sharemywin
Exhibitionists?

